# invece di



## GeorgetteLedoux

Devo tradurre questa frase:
Quand tu fais les courses utilise ton sachet en tissu (invece di) comprare quello di plastica 


Graziee mille in anticipo!


----------



## matoupaschat

Lo sai che 
- devi proporre una traduzione 
- ci sono buoni dizionari bilingue in rete: http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/italien-francais/invece/33142#33144 o http://www.lexilogos.com/italien_langue_dictionnaires.htm ?


----------



## Nunou

Matou...ti dovrebbero nominare _moderatore ad honorem_!! 
Grazie da parte mia per quel bellissimo link che offre addirittura la scelta del dizionario, non lo conoscevo.

Buona domenica!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

GeorgetteLedoux said:


> Devo tradurre questa frase:
> Quand tu fais les courses utilise ton sachet en tissu (invece di) comprare quello di plastica
> 
> 
> Graziee mille in anticipo!



Scrivi la frase originale TUTTA in italiano per favore e poi inserisci la tua traduzione.


----------



## matoupaschat

Nunou said:


> Matou...ti dovrebbero nominare _moderatore ad honorem_!!
> Buona domenica!


Grazie, ...ma questo è l'ultimo onere che mi sognerei di assumere .
Buona serata.


----------



## GeorgetteLedoux

La frase è:Quando fai la spesa utilizza il sacchetto di stoffa invece di comprare quello di plasticaLa mia traduzione è:Quand tu fais les courses utilise ton sachet en tissu (invece di) comprare quello di plastica


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Georgette,
forse ti è sfuggito che Matou ti ha suggerito come tradurre_ invece di..._e che non hai nemmeno provato a tradurre _anche_ la fine della frase 
Le regole...sono le regole!


----------

